# Airbags



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

looking for some help...I went to put airbags in my front springs. I’m currently running OME 2” HD lift. With the htx-v I squatted about and 1 1/2”. I’ve googled a lot for front airbags for a Jeep and I only get rear results. I also googled how to measure for bags as I imagine it will be a custom fit. Anyone have any ideas where I can get some info to find the proper size airbags for my front springs ?

2015 JK


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

Do a search on this site for airbags! Plenty here on it


----------



## jdsquire (Nov 19, 2015)

AirLift brand,they make a good product.


----------



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

jdsquire said:


> AirLift brand,they make a good product.


That's what I've been looking at...having a difficult time finding what size I need for my springs.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I dont know anything about jeeps, i have the level rite installed on my 3500 diesel chevy and i love them...they seem to be dropping off the market though and are hard to find.

https://www.amazon.ca/Firestone-Ride-Rite-Level-Rite-Absorbers-W217601103/dp/B009XOIH3G


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I think you just have to find some that fit in your coil springs. Perhaps, its a liability issue for the manufacturers.
Air shocks might also be an option. They may not list a specific one for the front, but if you have the correct length, mounting, etc they should work. 
1-1/2" seems like a lot of squat. My local boss dealer installed the same plow on a 2018 without a lift for someone I know. I don't think they did any modifications, but I can check.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Hijaker shocks #49176 fit the front of the JK EXCEPT you need to replace the bottom bushing in the shock mount.


----------



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks

I also found this today

https://www.airliftcompany.com/workshop/air-lift-1000-universal-air-spring-kit/


----------

